# Car got broken into



## pyranha_rev

Tonight my car got broken into and all they took was my lifejacket..... Please contact me if you see for sale a astral green jacket. It's black and green and a medium large . It had a ear plugs in it and a carabeaner. I'm guessing who ever stole it is retarded and will sell it online cause he didn't steal my 200 dollar sun glasses or cash.........


----------



## gannon_w

I hope the thief gets a severe case of exploding hemorrhoids!


----------



## Chief Niwot

Where did this happen?


----------



## pyranha_rev

In Denver I work at a hotel down town


----------



## fishdoyle

*beware of thievery*

I was in Glenwood Springs last week and someone nicked my spare oar while parked at a hotel up there. Usually I keep it under the boat in the trailer, but left it attached to frame that night and it was gone in the morning.
If you see a 'for sale' for a blue carlisle 9 footer, send me the info so I can check it out.
In the meantime, I guess we all have to protect our gear as best we can, and remember to label every item with name and number.


----------



## riverscum2012

Colorado flows big with theifs n assholes


----------



## wildh2onriver

riverscum2012 said:


> Colorado flows big with theifs n assholes


And literary genius.


----------



## aaronraines

$200 sun glasses...really?


----------



## kengore

$200 sunglasses, you bet. If they are perscription you can easily spend that amount, or more. 

Mine are getting close to $600 a pop by the time I add progressive bifocal, astigmatism, high index plastic, anti glare and scratch resistant coatings.


----------



## shattusi

kengore said:


> $200 sunglasses, you bet. If they are perscription you can easily spend that amount, or more.
> 
> Mine are getting close to $600 a pop by the time I add progressive bifocal, astigmatism, high index plastic, anti glare and scratch resistant coatings.



yeah, but who wants to steal perscription sunglasses.


----------



## kengore

That the 'insult to injury' part. At first glance they look like any other pair of sunglasses. The thief probabaly won't bother to try them on at the crime scene, so they get tossed aside later.


----------

